# EE roo?



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

I'm not sure if one of my Easter Eggers is a cockerel or a pullet. I moved it from my coop and put it in with the meatbirds when there was some fighting. It's been a few weeks now and my husband and I can't agree. I still think it will be a roo, but if it is going to be a hen I need to move it and get the others used to it. I am afraid that if it is a roo there might be fighting and one of the birds will get hurt. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!  (sorry if the pics are doubled, should be 3 different ones)


----------



## icarusdiedquick (May 10, 2013)

I always look at the saddle feathers and the hackle feathers if they are pointed like a sword,it's a Roo, it they are round at the tips it's a hen.that method has always worked for me.


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

The ends seem pointed to me, but the feathers are kind of wide so I'm not sure if they look sword-like or not. Are they pointed or am I reading them wrong?


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

It is a roo. Why are u afriad that they will fight. Do u have another roo?


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

2 have turned out to be roos and there's another that I'm not completely sure is a girl. Thought 3 and 1/2 was too many boys. The 2 that are in there now are getting along ok, so..... Guess if it's a he then he'll have to stay out. Thanks!


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Looks like a handsome young man!


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

